# Ever have this type of customer



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a customer/friend who we've been doing year round work for years, the main issue is he leaves his car and truck parked in his driveway because he has too much crap in his garage. There's enough room to back drag in front of both cars and make one full pass (3 car wide driveway). He's always texting or calling me after the storm is well over and we've completed our routes and are home sleeping. I wouldn't mind it too much but he lives on the other side of town (a 20 minute drive) so to go over there is a waste of time/fuel for me. He owns a restaurant and I told him...me coming over there after we've already been through is like him coming in when the restaurant is closed just to get me a cup of coffee, he still doesn't get it. UGH! Rant over


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Plow him last And have him waiting outside to move the cars


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Return the favor.
Call him when your on your way to plow his drive.
Wake him up and have him move his cars.
or charge him for the 2nd trip.


Q Do you plow the lot at the restaurant also?
Just wondering why you jump when he callers.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2096973 said:


> Q Do you plow the lot at the restaurant also?
> Just wondering why you jump when he callers.


Im taking it as customer/friend and the year round work for long time


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2096973 said:


> Return the favor.
> Call him when your on your way to plow his drive.
> Wake him up and have him move his cars.
> or charge him for the 2nd trip.
> ...


No we don't plow his restaurant, he rents his building and the landlord has some else doing it. I don't want to imply I go right back over there when he calls, in fact I kind of ignore it until it's convenient for me but it's just not worth the 20 minute drive there and 20 minutes back. I'm just ranting I guess. I feel kind of obligated because he's a friend but I thought for sure he'd understand my analogy.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a neighbor to a customer call twice this season after we were done. The first time she actually caught my sub after he had the tractor loaded up. He told her NO and told her to call me. I told her NO, explained that we were done, if she had caught him while he was working, he would have. I told her I would come Monday morning, (it was Friday afternoon) and do it. She said OK. Called me Saturday afternoon, her neighbor had done it.

Next time it snows, same thing, a Friday again, it's 3 in the afternoon, my sub and I are in the shop and she calls. I tell her the same thing, I'll be there Monday morning, now she wants to sign a contract, because I told her, "if you were on our route then you would be done".

Monday I go, she signs a contract,( a yearly even for lawn and snow,yeah!

Yesterday I got a letter cancelling the contract but she paid the payment for the month???? The payment is 8 days late.
I blame the lack of snow, this is the second customer this season. But that's another thread.

I've also had people call when I'm home in bed after a long event (17 hours), telling me the city plow has been by. I tell them the rule is, " if I get through the route and make it to bed, I get a 2 hour nap. I'll be there in 2 hours".


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I finished a salt run this morning at 5am and went back to bed, would've been the first morning this week that I would wake up beside my wife. At 5 to 7 my phone rings and it's an old friend of my parents. Their church...(which he plows) is a sheet of ice 2 inches thick, could I sand it before coffee klatch at 9?
Same deal it's about 20 minutes away, except I emptied the sander and have to reload. Hallelujah pass the Tylenol!!!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

"giver's have to set limits, because taker's never will".


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Same here. I've been in my own bed twice for a total of 4-6 hours since last Sunday. A lot of our customer's have been with us for a loooong time but I think it's time to have a sit down with a few of them and remind them of obvious things I guess.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Brian Young;2096985 said:


> No we don't plow his restaurant, he rents his building and the landlord has some else doing it. I don't want to imply I go right back over there when he calls, in fact I kind of ignore it until it's convenient for me but it's just not worth the 20 minute drive there and 20 minutes back. I'm just ranting I guess. I feel kind of obligated because he's a friend but I thought for sure he'd understand my analogy.


Rant away,its all good.

i think he might be taking advantage, that your friends???


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*sit down*



Brian Young;2097013 said:


> Same here. I've been in my own bed twice for a total of 4-6 hours since last Sunday. A lot of our customer's have been with us for a loooong time but I think it's time to have a sit down with a few of them and remind them of obvious things I guess.


I wrote a note to remind them, going to send it out with the next invoices.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

Always have to remember who runs your company, you, or the customers. Yes without customers, we would not have a company, but we sure don't need them stupid ones. Can't fix stupid, but we can band together to start eliminate them


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

1HOTCAT;2097186 said:


> Always have to remember who runs your company, you, or the customers. Yes without customers, we would not have a company, but we sure don't need them stupid ones. Can't fix stupid, but we can band together to start eliminate them


This exactly. AND, if he was a GOOD FRIEND, he would "feel your pain".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2097532&postcount=12


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I had one lady only wanted snow plowed when she called . Agreed only if she called before 9 am . Called me on 2 separate times at noon at home resting by the fire . I refused both times to make a special trip , only 5 minutes away and only 4 inches , she now wants me to plow her when I do everyone else ....


----------

